# Mason jar and lid help please



## jolosho (Apr 10, 2012)

I have learned about Mason jars and bottles on this website. I am not a collector. My dad was a 'junker' and everything worth anything has to be sold now to keep mom in assisted living. Could anyone please tell me if I have something that has any value?  I do so much research on so many things, it is overwhelming. Any help in a direction would be very appreciated. If anyone is in the Tulsa area and wants to take a look that would be great too! I posted in the wrong place earlier so I will try this one again.


----------



## dygger60 (Apr 10, 2012)

Intresting color......very intresting color..


----------



## jolosho (Apr 10, 2012)

This is vary similar to a lid I found in an earlier post. The comments on that one indicated it was a rare lid. The difference between the two is the other one the words are embossed ( the thread is Info on a jar lid needed) and mine are impressed. Can anyone tell me anything about it?


----------



## jolosho (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is another photo of the above jar.


----------



## jolosho (Apr 10, 2012)

This will be the final one for this jar. I hope by interesting you mean a good interesting.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome aboard.
 There are more expert collectors here but my 2Â¢ is a Â½ gallon in a ball blue? Blue is blue to me. It's hard to judge size and color from pictures. Great looking jars and I'd give $20 if I was a starting collector of jars. In reality I may be overpaying though.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 10, 2012)

The ground lip is good, indicates age and authenticity.. certainly appears to be 1/2 gallon size.. I can't speak about the color cause I just can't tell except it might be a deeper shade of it for such a big jar.. looks like it's been for sale before..


----------



## jolosho (Apr 10, 2012)

Blue is blue?  Really?  ....hard for me to say what I think about that comment.  I have a pretty good understanding that color is EVERYTHING, but I could be wrong about that.  I understand about possibly overpaying at $20, I wouldn't want you to take that chance. Any other help? Is there a way to tell the age of the jar from this pic?


----------



## jolosho (Apr 10, 2012)

My dad bought things at auctions when I was little. He sold a lot of stuff and this item was in the garage apartment. No one has been up there for about 40 years. First he filled that up, then his half of the garage, then a couple of sheds and then he built a car port next to the garage.  He passed 4 years ago and had gotten too big to go upstairs (he filled one side of the staircase with books).

 I read about the best way to take the photos and I did the best I could. No back light, no flash, taken outdoors about 3 feet away from my house. I even washed that part of the house! I put the white board on top of the grill and didn't want any shadows. I can see a reflection of my trees in the glass, but that is the best I could get.


----------



## coreya (Apr 10, 2012)

As to age of the masons patent jars (as taken from The Fruit Jar Works) "The jars with the ground lips date, roughly before 1900 and those with a smooth lip, roughly, after 1900" As to color place the "blue" one next to a Blue Ball perfect mason and see if there is a BIG difference, if so you may have something good.


----------



## woody (Apr 10, 2012)

Almost looks like a cornflower blue to me.


----------



## historyhunter (Apr 10, 2012)

Joshlo....you will learn color spectrum is a thing of much debate. Get em together and look at all the different shades and crudeness. George on here is a serious crude jar collector. Id take his word. These guys helped me identify a jar last summer worth over 700 bux! Post the bottles and jars in a nice clean lineup with a white board behind it and wait for help. I wouldnt sell one jar till you were sure of its worth. Also North American Glass AUction is a great online auction house and he will also guide you in the right direction as to the sale of said nice jars.


----------



## jolosho (Apr 10, 2012)

What does cornflower blue indicate? Age, value? I don't have any reference to any particular color, but I have heard the term. Tomorrow I can get a photo next to a blue Perfect Mason, maybe that will help.


----------



## jolosho (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I have not heard of a glass auction house. I was going to put them on eBay. I will definately check out North American Glass Auction. Could you define crude glass? Is that the same as whittled?


----------



## historyhunter (Apr 10, 2012)

Look at every thread started by Georgeoj in this JARS area. His define crude. Bubbles, drops, seed, stones....you will see.


----------



## deenodean (Apr 10, 2012)

$20.00 is my offer


----------



## jolosho (Apr 10, 2012)

These are the 3 jars together that I have so far mentioned in my queries.  I am starting another thread with the only 3 other jars I have to sell. Two of those are ground lip.


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 10, 2012)

Are you looking for bids on the jars? If so, are they offered individually or as a lot? George


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

I didn't realize that could happen. I want to sell them and I have about a $1000 monthly gap between mom's income and expenses. So...I have to get as much as I can. If you want to make me an offer I would be open to that.  I am not concerned how they are sold, I just need to be smart about it. The amount of things I have to get rid of and the variety is overwhelming. Most of the stuff is not that valuable. So when I figured out these might be worth something I joined this club to make sure I know what I have. I believe I would be better off selling each one seperate.


----------



## deenodean (Apr 11, 2012)

The one on the right looks like Ball Mason . There are over 40 variations. We need  better pictures of ALL of them. Just take a black marker and trace out the lettering. Take several more pictures and close-ups including the tops and bottoms. Please indicate the size of each jar. The black marker will wash off. The half gallon Mason looks like cornflower blue. Lets go from there!


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

Here goes.


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

Hope these are good.


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

Close up of imperfection


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

Oops!


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

Bottom


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

Another close up


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

The green one now


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

The top


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

and the bottom


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

close up


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

another


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

close up


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 11, 2012)

I can't be sure from the picture but that almost looks like a smooth lip type that was ground later. Unfortunately that was a common practice to pass them off as older.
 Either way, it's a pretty common jar I think.


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

imperfection


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

The whittled jar


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

inside pic


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

top


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

another top


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

bottom


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

imperfection


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

I tried to show how difficult it is to see the seam.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi JoAnn,

 This may help you with some references to jar colors if you haven't seen it before.

 http://www.hoosierjar.com/colorguide.html

 The intensity of blue on a jar greatly affects its value. Yes, there are many shades. By your photos, your HG 1858 appears to be a nice strong ball blue. Not uncommon to find in that color or series of jar but popular with collectors, and you got a nice lid to boot. Once you get into the more exotic blues, cornflower and deeper (check Gregs website to see the reference) the price dramatically goes up in value. 

 Your quart 1858 has some nice whittle to the glass, or also referred to as cold mold ripple. The more whittle to a jar, generally the more appeal it has to collectors. If you combine a great color with whittle, crudity, bubbles, etc... that's like warm apple pie. Yours appears to be a standard aqua jar, but a nice example.

 Your nicely colored Ball mason or as some all collectors refer to as a Rall mason as the B looks like a R, is a good jar but they can be found. The color helps this jar alot and color is king []

 If you want to really know more about jars and their values, and think you might be serious about them, pick up a Redbook of Fruit Jars. You can generally find them on eBay at most anytime. The latest edition is RB 10. Hope that helps!



 ~Tim


----------



## jolosho (Apr 11, 2012)

This is the last one. I have several more if someone wants to see them just ask. I hope I have taken them to your satisfaction. I understand what the differences are, it is just hard to determine which way turns out the best. 

 The first one is more blue than the others. When it is next to a Perfect Mason the Perfect Mason is a lighter blue. I got another opinion on that observation.  Ground lip. The seam indents some, it feels wavy.

 The green one I could not say which shade it is, just that it indents on the seam and the B is different. The bar doesn't go through the top loop and maybe the bottom loop is also different than most. 

 The whittled jar is very pretty and is that way all around. You cannot see the seam without great effort, it's almost like a sketch of a ghost.  Ground lip. Very strong no indentation or waves, just straight up and down all around.

 All believe I have lids to fit all of my jars and then some. So each should come with a lid.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jolosho
> 
> This is the last one. I have several more if someone wants to see them just ask. I hope I have taken them to your satisfaction. I understand what the differences are, it is just hard to determine which way turns out the best.
> 
> ...


Hi again, I notice some of your "imperfections" mostly show a bubble. A bubble it almost a given in old glass though. Those wisps of green ARE something collectors look for. Also the small area above the bubble at the thread area in this picture. I can't quite make it out but it doesn't belong there unless it's just another bubble or my screwy eyes and/or my not so great monitor are giving it that impression.


----------



## jolosho (Apr 12, 2012)

I didn't know I should overlook the bubbles. I don't know what it is on the rim. Maybe a bubble that burst. Feeling that shape from the inside of the rim the edges are sharp, not smooth. To me, if this jar were made of pine, it looks just like someone hammered all the way around it. Other than what has been covered, (I didn't see the wisps of green, thanks for pointing them out) there is a very long line that runs through the year and nearly goes all the way around the jar.  It shows in the photo. 

 The green jar imperfection below the letter N is more than a bubble. There is another mark like it next to the seam at the bottom of the jar. There is also a line that 'smiles' through the front of the jar, then drops sharply down and extends well past the seam. I reminds me of a strand of long hair that shouldn't have been there.


----------



## ajohn (Apr 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> Hi JoAnn,
> 
> ...


 
 I'm gonna have to agree with the kid on the HG and QT 58's. $15.00-$25.00 on a good day.
 To be sure about color place your jar next to a few and you will be able to pick up the differences.Once you have seen a cornflower blue jar you will never again NOT know what one looks like, it is that striking!
   I do disagree with the BM jar. I do not think it is a RALL. My opinion is that it is a RB 238 (yellow green) about 20- 25


----------

